# Pure DDR GSD or Mixture of East & West GSD



## GSDBLACK (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm trying to decide on whether to get a 100% East DDR puppy or a mixture of 75%East & 25%West DDR blood lines? 

I want a very trainable dog that will protect my family if needed and have a very well temperament to be apart of my family.

I'm leaning toward the 100% DDR due to my reading and researching on the Internet websites.

There is a Breeder called Boeselager Kennels which I contacted and they have two upcoming litters. 

I need some advise and opinions from those of you who have DDR GSD (Pure and Mixed blood lines) that will help me make an educated decision on a wonderful family pet.:help:

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions...

Just want to make a decision to place a deposit on a pup sooner than later...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDBLACK said:


> I'm trying to decide on whether to get a 100% East DDR puppy or a mixture of 75%East & 25%West DDR blood lines?


Might want to do some more research. No such thing as West DDR blood lines.  



GSDBLACK said:


> I want a very trainable dog that will protect my family if needed and have a very well temperament to be apart of my family.


 As has been said before, you can find this in any bloodline so long as the breeder knows what you're looking for and knows how to match you to the right pup. 



GSDBLACK said:


> I'm leaning toward the 100% DDR due to my reading and researching on the Internet websites.


 What have you learned in your research on the internet? Have you gone out and met any of the dogs?



GSDBLACK said:


> There is a Breeder called Boeselager Kennels which I contacted and they have two upcoming litters.


 Can't go wrong with them! :thumbup: If both litters you're referring to come from Boeselager, I wouldn't worry so much on the percentage of East/West. Just tell them what you're looking for and they'll match you with the appropriate puppy. 



GSDBLACK said:


> I need some advise and opinions from those of you who have DDR GSD (Pure and Mixed blood lines) that will help me make an educated decision on a wonderful family pet.:help:


 I have a pup that's mostly DDR, a little West German and a tiny bit of Czech. He's 11 months and he, um. . . . keeps me on my toes. He requires a lot of training, mental stimulation, and exercise. He's a wonderful, challenging, hilarious, active, exuberant, over-confident, courageous butthead. His personality is larger than life and he won't be ignored. Oftentimes I want to strangle him. He's amazing.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

OK, just went to Boeselager's website and looked at those two litters. Very nice. I'd be proud to own a dog from either one. I'd say just let them know exactly what you're looking for and trust them to provide the right pup from the right litter for you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I will not look at the website as I do not want to make any judgement on either litter....

DDR dogs are NOT 'easy' to train....the criteria for DDR did not include a high level of biddability - more the opposite - they were bred to be more independant! If you want biddability - go with Belgian lines, or a mix of Belgian/WGR/DDR-Czech

Again - NOT a comment on the litters as I have NOT looked at the site...just an observation on 'type' and common characteristics.

Lee


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Boeselager is an active member on this forum. They can provide more info.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lee....my female must be the exception to the rule then. She is ALL DDR, and is extremely biddable, and eager for reward....be it praise, toy or food. She is not a hard dog for training....however;...she was slower to mature and come into her own.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> DDR dogs are NOT 'easy' to train....the criteria for DDR did not include a high level of biddability - more the opposite - they were bred to be more independant!
> 
> Lee


This fits Siren to a "T". In the 30+ years I have had GSDs, she is THE least "biddable" dog I have ever come across! She is also VERY "hard headed". She is all about pleasing HERSELF! While she has crazy food drive, even that doesn't override her desire to do what SHE wants to do. She also has crazy prey drive, mostly towards live prey. She spends most of her time looking for anything that moves or any smell that us out of the ordinary. She is VERY nose oriented. More so that a lot of scent hounds! (By the way, she is 3/4 DDR and 1/4 Czech.)

She is also very "handler hard". Imo, all of the above combined in the same dog...... Not the greatest combination for the general GSD owning public.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

GSDBlack, you are more than welcome to give me a call and we can talk some more, or I can give you a call when it is convenient for you. Yesterday when you called it was a bit hectic b/c I had 3 different families coming to pick up their puppies at different times. Proud to say out of 7 puppies 5 went to Military families and will be working in schutzhund, etc  If you have any questions at all, you are more than welcome to ask. 

 Every one is going to have a different opinion on full DDR's, etc. When we had a 2 month old full DDR, she was ready and capable to do schutzhund without any hesitation. Then we had 2 more full DDR's that needed some patience/time. I do believe that it does depend on the bloodline when your looking for something specific to do such as schutzhund. There are DDR's that do mature slower mentally and those dog's you do Not want to push into training if they are not ready b/c you will shut them down. If you have the patience to wait for them to mature (if they need too), then you will love the out come. 

When we do the full DDR breeding, we will be holding back a male. We've held back a male (Castiel) from our DDR/west working litter that will be a year old on 11-11-11, and we have also held a female (Diva) back out of the same combo, but she was born on 7-26 and out of a different mother, but same bloodline. We will be taking both of them to be tested next weekend.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

boeselager said:


> Every one is going to have a different opinion on full DDR's, etc. When we had a 2 month old full DDR, she was ready and capable to do schutzhund without any hesitation.


Hey could you elaborate on this a bit more? An 8 week old puppy doing Schutzhund? I'm assuming you mean like puppy ragwork?


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

HAHA!!! Yes that is what I meant. The full DDR pup that we had was doing ragwork and had very nice drive for it  She would of had no problem going all the way in schutzhund.


----------



## GSDBLACK (Nov 3, 2011)

In like to thank everyone who chimed in to give their experience and opinions on their GSD.

I do believe in allowing the breeder of the dog to choose the pup that will suit me based on their experiences. After 8 weeks they should know the temperaments of their puppies and what would suit me and my family best.

Kelly, I will be calling you with more questions as they arise...

Continue sending the comments....I read them all


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

No problem GSDBLACK, always here for questions


----------



## GSDBLACK (Nov 3, 2011)

My inlaws have chickens, how will a GSD interact with them...or should I keep them away from the dog when I go over to visit.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

1 of our pups from our "09" litter is around chickens all the time with no problems, but had training with them. You will have to put some training in that though b/c of the prey drive..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Chickens die easily of fright....definitely have to imprint a pup not to chase them...Wolf caught one once and would NOT let it go...dead without a tooth mark on it ...so yes, you must be diligent and work to imprint an aversion to chicken chasing!

Lee


----------

